# Has Discount Electric gone out of business???...



## Darthvadar (18 Mar 2010)

Does anybody know if Discount Electrical on Mountjoy Square, Dublin has gone out of business???... I understand that the shop's been closed for a few days....

A friend has stuff on order and is climbing the walls!... 

Thanks in advance...

Darth....


----------



## GreenQueen (18 Mar 2010)

There was an announcement on this on Liveline this afternoon.  Apparently they are temporarily closed as they try to negotiate with their debtors and get further investment.


----------



## Darthvadar (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks GreenQueen....

Thought something was afoot alright!...

Fingers crossed for a good outcome.....

Darth....


----------

